# Dog days of winter



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Hey folks! I found this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkPNa4DBFHI&noredirect=1 on my breeder's website and thought those of you in colder climates would appreciate a little sunshine. 

And in case you didn't catch that, I said "my breeder." I'm officially adding a wirehaired pup to my family in November/December! And no need to ask. Pictures will be forthcoming in abundance. ;D


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Great video and congrats on your new addition.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Nice ad for a *dog school * = kutyasuli 8)


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks! I know it's a long ways off yet, but I couldn't keep it to myself any more. You all have been instrumental in getting me to this point. So thanks!

datacan, pretty good ad, no? It's got me looking into the mirror method. Here's an interview with the trainer of the dogs in the video. http://thebark.com/content/mirror-method


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Great vid ;D made me feel all warm on a cold winter morning ;D. ;D Looking forward to the pics later in the year ;D


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Loved the video and I am so excited for you -a wire-haired baby!! Fantastic news einspanner, can't wait to see the pictures.

How are you going to wait till November/December?? It sounds like your breeder is in Hungary, so I guess you decided to import. Must look them up on the web. I always wanted to import my next puppy but I have just been asked if Boris, my wirehaired boy can be used as a stud dog, I might have to think again and have a puppy form him.

Thanks for sharing the video and your fantastic news.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Interesting how the mirror method originates from Schutzhund training. I long suspected the way they train GSD in Europe is a lot more like training children, and here proof. 

Thanks for the link.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

@hotmischief, no I went with the breeder in Michigan, Carolyn DeFiore of Vidor Vizslas, that I linked to in the wirehaired vizsla thread a while back. I guess she found the video since she's close with zoldmali and other hungarian kennels. You should look out for her at Crufts. She isn't showing, but I'm sure you'll be hanging around the same events. 
We're putting our house on the market in a couple weeks, so a cross-country move and finding a new job will keep me occupied. Still, it's going to be a LONG wait. 

@data, nice pic! you've got me craving an einspänner and a piece of apfelstrudel mit vanillasosse. yummy.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I would love to look out for Carolyn at Crufts will look up their website and see if there is a picture of her on the - they have some lovely dogs, so excellent choice for a breeder.


----------

